# dislocated thumb on back swing



## dwayne12508 (May 4, 2011)

has anyone ever dislocated their thumb on their backswing? It may be my new heavier driver but this has never happened before.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I have to admit, that's a new one on me.


----------



## dwayne12508 (May 4, 2011)

yea. for some reason at the peak of my backswing i jerked the club forward and dislocated my thumb. i felt like such a dickhead cuz i had never done that before.


----------



## keiko (Apr 19, 2011)

Tension kills.



dwayne12508 said:


> has anyone ever dislocated their thumb on their backswing? It may be my new heavier driver but this has never happened before.


----------



## indiginit (Jun 13, 2007)

*really?*



dwayne12508 said:


> has anyone ever dislocated their thumb on their backswing?



do you put the pad of your thumb on the shaft? you shouldn't if you do. i dont know how else you'd put the torque on the thumb socket. unless your grip was so weak that club movement caused the incident... dunno, odd. 

look up images of golf club grips, i guess.


----------

